# Simplicity Broadmoor starting problem (new)



## thad65

I have a 19yr old Simplicity Broadmoor 16 HP Hydro mower, model #1692776. Mower was starting and would mow fine right after starting, but after about 10 or 15 minutes it would get progressively slower until it would barely move. The engine continued to run at full speed, but the drive wheels wouldn't go anymore. I figured the main PTO belt needed replacement after 20 years, so swapped it out with a new belt. It appears to be on correctly, but now I can't start the mower. PTO is off, brake pedal is pushed down, seat interlock switch engaged, drive lever appears to be in neutral, but although it started fine with the old belt, I'm not even getting the engine to turn over with the new one. Seems like some sort of electrical interlock problem, since the engine isn't even trying to turn over (not cranking at all). Obviously I must have messed up something, but I'm not seeing anything obvious - any ideas? The only part of the belt changing process that was at all tricky was having to drop the electric PTO off the engine shaft in order to obtain clearance for the belt swap, but then you put it right back on, so that didn't seem too difficult.

Until I can figure this out and get the engine to start, I won't be able to find out if the belt swap actually fixed my original problem (drive wheels slowing down over time). Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## jhngardner367

Sounds more like the hydro has locked up.
When is the last time you changed the hydro oil,and filter ?


----------



## thad65

Never, since the hydro in this model is a sealed unit.


----------



## jhngardner367

Yeah ,it should be the 312-0800CT trans axle .
It has two wobble-plate type pumps,and they did have some problems with them .
Tufftorq k57's in them did,too.
Most repair places will tell you it's easier,less expensive to replace the trans,than rebuild it,due to scoring in the pump housing.
When you say it won't turn over,is the solenoid clicking,or not?
Also,have you tried bypassing the solenoid with jumper cables? Clamp one end to the battery + post,and momentarily touch the other end to the terminal of the starter.
If it turns,it's probably the solenoid,or a safety switch...if it doesn't,it's probably the starter.


----------



## thad65

I got the engine to start. That problem was due to my own carelessness. I'd accidentally unplugged a ground wire when I changed the main belt and once I found it and plugged it back in, it started up like always.

As you suggested, the belt replacement had no effect on the driving problem. I mowed the grass this morning and the tractor would run for about 10 minutes before it lost so much drive power that it would only go down minor slopes, but not back up! Even though the hydro is supposedly a sealed unit, I do see that there's a small hose that's a few inches long with a plug in the end attached to the top of the hydro hidden between the transmission unit and the bottom of the fuel tank. Looks like a real pain to get to, but I think if I cut a hole in the back of the tractor's panel below the fuel tank, that hose may be long enough to stick out that hole an inch or so. Assuming that hose will allow me to add some hydraulic fluid, I'm wondering if it might be worth trying that before giving up and getting the hydro replaced? I figure it can't get much worse than it is now.

The operators manual that came with it is dated 1996 and it says that the hydro units contain 3.5 quarts of SAE 20W-50 premium hydraulic fluid. Since all I see today in the specs for various hydraulic fluids is an ISO rating, any idea what today's equivalent would be that would match that "SAE 20W-50" rating? Besides picking the correct fluid, the other problem I see is I have no way of knowing how much fluid to add. Do you think there's a plug or screw in the hydro that's removable that can be used to tell when it's full? Wish I had some sort of service manual on that 312-0800CT trans axle. Thanks for your time and assistance with all this.


----------



## jhngardner367

Use the lowvis Hygard,or any 20W50,form an auto parts store.
The trans,like the one in my JD,is supposed to be maintenance-free.
I don't know if there's a way to add,or change it.
You could contact HydroGear,to see.


----------

